# 9" South Bend, need motor rewound



## Jud (Dec 3, 2017)

Not sure if this is the correct forum site, but I have a early South Bend 9" junior with the silent chain drive. The motor will start up, but after 2 or 3 minutes it just begins to slow down then stop. I want to keep it original, so I am going to have the original motor checked, repaired and if needed, rewound. The local motor shops just want to sell new motors, not repair anymore. I am in the central valley of California, does anyone know of any shops in CA the will do this work?

Thanks in advance

J Gross

Auberry, CA


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 3, 2017)

I tried getting service on mine. Mine is from the 40s and because the windings go through tubes no one would touch it.  If your's has the same makeup, it's over. The rewinders  only do outer windings, not through tube windings.  
Keeping it original is not really that important, unless you think you have an absolute perfect collector item. If you are really needing it, you may need to rewind it yourself, or find a real retired old timer to explain how to do it.  You may want to ask the shops if they know an old timer.


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 3, 2017)

I might have another solution for you, if you're interested.
I replaced the motor in my SB 9A a while back. I thought the motor had smoked. I ordered a bigger HP motor from Grizzly and when I went to replace the motor, I decided to test it after I'd pulled it out.
When I did, it ran just fine. Made me wonder if the smoke was from the belt slipping instead of the motor.
Anyway, if the shaft size and HP is the same (if that matters), I'd let you have it for the shipping cost.
I believe I still have the motor, I'll check for sure today. Not your original motor, but still an OEM South Bend lathe motor.
Let me know.


----------



## bfd (Dec 3, 2017)

there I a motor shop near me ( the central coast of California) santa maria called lahr electric motors you could give them a try.  start a comversation with me and we can figure out how to get it there. bill


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Jud,
i also have a motor shop nearby that still repairs motors

Stanley Electric Motor Co
1520 E Miner Ave
Stockton, CA 95205
(209)464-7321

i have no connection to the company, but i have had work done there.

if you send me your motor, i'll make sure it gets there and gets checked out.

as a warning, the rewind may be almost as expensive as a new motor, or slightly more,
depending on what may or may not be wrong with the motor.
in my cases, the cost was inconsequential, as there was no replacements manufactured anymore.
reconditioning was the most cost effective measure


----------



## Jud (Dec 3, 2017)

JPigg55 said:


> I might have another solution for you, if you're interested.
> I replaced the motor in my SB 9A a while back. I thought the motor had smoked. I ordered a bigger HP motor from Grizzly and when I went to replace the motor, I decided to test it after I'd pulled it out.
> When I did, it ran just fine. Made me wonder if the smoke was from the belt slipping instead of the motor.
> Anyway, if the shaft size and HP is the same (if that matters), I'd let you have it for the shipping cost.
> ...


Appreciate the offer, let me get the shaft size and HP and I will let you know


----------



## Jud (Dec 3, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi Jud,
> i also have a motor shop nearby that still repairs motors
> 
> Stanley Electric Motor Co
> ...


Thanks, I go thru Stockton sometimes 3 times a week, I will call them and maybe drop it off for them to check


----------



## Jud (Dec 4, 2017)

Jud said:


> Appreciate the offer, let me get the shaft size and HP and I will let you know





Jud said:


> Appreciate the offer, let me get the shaft size and HP and I will let you know


I would like to have the motor, my address is    Judson Gross, 32750 Frazier Road, Auberry, CA 93602.  If you would let me know what I owe you, I can send a check, cashiers check or what ever type of payment you desire.  My phone is 559-283-3734


----------

